# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  لنهنئ جميعا الاخوان  hassan riach  و‏oussama1

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نظرا لنشاطهما الملحوظ من اجل الرقي بالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول  
لنهنئ جميعا الاخ ‏oussama1 بالرتبة الجديدة ونتمنى له المزيد من الرقي ان شاء الله   
ولنهنئ جميعا الاخ ‏hassan riach بالرتبة  الجديدة ونتمنى له المزيد من الرقي ان شاء الله 
الف الف مبروك اخواني

----------


## mohamed73

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام  ومنها لاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## امير الصمت

الف مبروك يا شباب تستحقونها عن جدارة واستحقاق

----------


## hassan riach

شكرا لكم يااخواني ان شاء الله أكون عند حسن الظن ولن ادخر جهدا لصالح  منتدانا الغالي     الف مبروك لاخيoussama1  على العضوية المميزة

----------


## bodr41

*وانا بدوري اهنئ اخي الحبيب* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*على الترقية الجديدة  
متمنيا ان نكون اداريين واعضاء كاسرة واحدة للتفاني في رقي منتدانا 
الغالي* 4gsmmaroc *وانا دائما استشهد بقولة : هي الدنيا اخي لو كل واحد فينا اعطى مالديه لوصلنا العلى ولكننا نظل نكثم العلم الى ان نهلك.
واسال الله العلي القدير الا يجعلنا من من يكثم العلم.   *

----------


## sport

الف مبروك والى الامام من التميز والابداع

----------


## mourou

الف مبروك ومزيد من الرقي والنجاح.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الف مبروك اخى الكريم

----------


## GSM-AYA

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام

----------


## محمد السيد

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام  ومنها لاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## yassin55

الف مبروك شباب ومنها الى اعلى المناصب

----------


## ameerl

الف مبروك والى الامام من التميز والابداع

----------


## amer

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام  ومنها لاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الف1000 مبروك والى الامام سعدنا لسماع ذلك

----------


## salihmob

مبروك يا شباب 
واتمني ان تكونوا اضافه حقيقية للمنتدي

----------


## seffari

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام  ومنها لاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## salinas

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام  ومنها لاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## hamza06

الف الف مبرووووووووك

----------


## ighdriss

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام

----------


## ahmed61237

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------

